# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 4 - What would you like to see?

## Solidabble

What would you guys like to see included on the Solidoodle 4?  I know the Solidoodle 3 is a pretty awesome 3d printer, but let's hear what you guys would like to see on the next Solidoodle.

----------


## Mcbride19

A better extruder without the actual "puzzle" !
Also more balls bearing to have more precise movment.
 :Wink:

----------


## Mysli

Threadless ball screws for all axes.
A better extruder as mcbride described (maybe a lawsy's styled extruder)
Better plugs for thermistor and hotend.
A simpler hotend with cooling fan like the E3D.
Also a heatbed with better heat dispation (spelling-tard)

----------


## BakerEvan

I agree with Mysli.  A better extruder is something I'd love to see, as well as the threadless ball-screws.  I think the Solidoodle 3 is a spectacular printer, but like everything, there is always room for improvements.

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

Honestly I think it will have to be a while before the next Solidoodle comes out.  The current one is already very solid.  I don't think there are enough improvements that could be made until technology gets a little better.
Jeremia

----------


## Mysli

Jeremia, the technology is already there... the problem is that solidoodle is a cheap printer and new technology always costs more than well tested does.
But yeah it is very solid and the price is low enough to justify the poor out-of-the box experience that i had as i still have saved a lot of money compared to buying ex. a makerbot replicator 2X...
which i know has a dual extruder setup, but since im currently in the designing process of making a extruder setup that can hold 2 modified e3d V5 extruders.
using a ramps 1.4 for controlling the 2 nema 14's that will be used as extruder motors.
All of this will actually allow for about the same printing area as the standard SD2/3 extruder.

----------


## Mcbride19

As Mysli says solidoodle printers can  be improved a lot, because of the price they are using cheap technology and systems, but one of my friend have changed all the plastic parts of the printer with aluminium parts and the result is far better, those parts had a cost of 120 €(+/- 150 $).
I also have a Rostock Max printer and, believe me, the technology and the parts are really better than a SD(the price is higher of course) and the results is far better.
SD are good printers for the price, but Soliddodle may sell different kits that could upgrade their printers to have better results.
And, of course, they could make a printer with better parts and thechnology and sell it for a higher price. It could be a SD 4 !

----------


## Mysli

It seems that the SD4 will be a SD3 with the circuits inside, filament running thru the hole previously used for wires and nothing else...

I am not a fan  :Frown:

----------

